# T style guitar thread



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Let see them tele shaped guitars here's mine









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's my "wall of Tele" so far.









From the left is a Blacktop HH modded with P90 Humdogs. The red one is a 60th anniversary MIM with a fatter than normal neck, a TelePAF and a classic B. The natural is the one I just finished with Sweet V59 PU's. The butterscotch is a parts-caster with a Fender vintage MIM neck, too heavy ash body, and a set of "no-caster" PU's. On the far right is a Paduk body, also way too heavy, with wide range fender PU's in a thinline pickguard.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the only T style I still have. Sold my Fender as this did as much and then a little bit extra. Go figure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mighty Mite body, Warmoth neck (quite nice), Wilkenson compensated three saddle bridge, can’t even recall the pickups but they sound good. I hardly ever play it, but it sounds and feels like a Tele to me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's my current one....Fender CS '54


__
https://flic.kr/p/41648360244

A Koll Tele that I should have never sold


__
https://flic.kr/p/44914683994


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

VanillaTrice said:


> This is the only T style I still have. Sold my Fender as this did as much and then a little bit extra. Go figure.


Love this guy... there's been one at L&M lately and I sit down with it every damn time I'm in there and hate putting it back...every damn time.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Here's my "wall of Tele" so far.
> 
> View attachment 234160


No wonder I can't find a tele for myself...you and @vadsy are hogging them all!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> No wonder I can't find a tele for myself...you and @vadsy are hogging them all!


I think Swervin has a few


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like to show my Tele's in action. First one is ten years ago. Girl in pic is my sister. Second one is last summer.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Bit of a Tele shape and bite to this one - St. Blues 61 South.











My youngest has made this "his" for the last year or so - Godin Artisan TC with Fralin P92's.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ron Kirn. Really, really, really nice T-style......(sorry about the pic size)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When mine is done I'll add it in


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2018)

Sold/traded mine off.
Haven't found 'the one' yet.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

A few of mine through the years


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is mine. It has the forearm and belly cut. The action was excellent right out of the box. I have since put a wide neck with a rosewood fretboard on it from Big Louj's which @sulphur kindly sent me the link on awhile ago. The SX was $100.00 USD and the neck was $80.00. Not bad for a custom guitar.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> This mine plus it has the forearm and belly cut. The action, unlike the one in the video was excellent. I have since put a wide neck with a rosewood fretboard on it from Big Louj's which @sulphur kindly sent me the link on awhile ago.


no jokes, I’d really like to see pictures of your actual guitar and the mods you’ve done


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Dano S and T




__
King Loudness


__
Feb 25, 2018




Blackie and Goldie






My Danocaster T, as ordered direct from Dan and co; I received it in early 2017 and have been busy playing the gold off of it ever since. 

W.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

King Loudness said:


> Dano S and T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should give an honorary mention to your old Danosquire. It was a beauty.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

these are the current ones...

Goldtop, started life as a used MIM FSR guitar. a Rutters steel machined bridge, Reilander P90's, Bakelite guard and Emerson electronics with a 4-way switch. recently put on an aluminum E-A bridge barrel, added some great snap to the low end









Butter, is a MIM body and partscaster for the rest. Musikraft 59 birdseye neck, B16 bigsby and Compton bridge with Don Mare Hayride pickups. the vintage styled staggered locking tuners are cool









Gibson, is a Ayr body and some parts shoved together. Warmoth 59 mahogany conversion 24.75 scale neck, Seymour Duncan Antiquities humbuckers and Glendale saddles.









MJT, is full partscaster and my number one. this one is pretty straight forward, Musikraft neck, Glendale bridge and Cavalier pickups, 4-way switch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cont, due to limited images per post

Cab, is another FSR or Limited Edition that I modded. TV Jones Classic pickups, Bigsby B5 and a Callaham bridge. I added a stacked pot so it has volume and tone controls.









'72, is relatively simple in terms of mods. I swapped out stock pickups for Lollar Wide Range and upgraded electronics to Emerson pots. this one runs 10-52 strings









Redwood, all stock. This was a Fender 10 for '15 Limited Edition with a single piece reclaimed Redwood body and a chunky neck. very light guitar, just over 6 pounds









Deluxe, is a 2002 Candy Tangerine American Deluxe. pickups in it right now are a Duncan CS BG1400 bridge and Duncan Firebird antiquity neck that I'd like to get chrome plated as the nickel is wearing down. wider neck but still won't meet Steadly's standards


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

My Godin Stadium 59 in foreground


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

VanillaTrice said:


> This is the only T style I still have. Sold my Fender as this did as much and then a little bit extra. Go figure.


I’m going to check out one of these tomorrow...in some strange shade of blue. Godin is a revolving door of new and discontinued models. There are Godins on the showroom floor that are discontinued in the product lineup.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Here’s mine, 2013 Am St with Lollar Vintage T bridge and Regal neck pickup. 

I bought it back in June and haven’t really been loving it, even had it posted for sale/trade a couple weeks ago.

However, I raised the bridge pickup a lot and it’s made a world of difference, wow. Been playing it all week and loving it!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> these are the current ones...


You've got quite a few really nice Tele's, but that blue one is my fave (at least aesthetically).


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> This is mine. It has the forearm and belly cut. The action was excellent right out of the box. I have since put a wide neck with a rosewood fretboard on it from Big Louj's which @sulphur kindly sent me the link on awhile ago. The SX was $100.00 USD and the neck was $80.00. Not bad for a custom guitar.


Sulphur?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my primary Tele. Probably play this more than my others:











And then there's my Walnut Tele that's for sale right now:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Sulphur?


Yes. Pretty sure it was him.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've got half a dozen examples I'll share when I get the ambition to host the images somewhere to share.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The main two:

Squire Classic Vibe Custom w/ CV neck, HipShot Double Bender, and Twisted Tele neck pickup. First guitar I bought myself, and first guitar I've modded. 

Fender Classic 50s Esquire w/ Fender Broadcaster bridge pickup. Tied with the CVC as my most played. 


















The black one is a 1998 Squire Affinity. I think I still have it laying around in pieces. 

The blonde is a killer playing partscaster that I sold to my bandmate. Baja body, CVC neck. Custom wound noiseless pickups. Heavy, but I miss it.










The red one is a body I bought from someone here for my girlfriend to learn to play on. It now sports a maple fretboard neck.

The thinline was a gift to me from a local builder, Claude Stymest. It was one of his first builds that he gave to me to promote. It's my slide guitar at every live show. I keep it in Open E tuning with 11 or 12s.

The Tele Bass is my Squire Classic Vibe 50s P Bass. Killer fat necked beauty.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

'88 ASAT










Godin TC


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Deluxe, is a 2002 Candy Tangerine American Deluxe. pickups in it right now are a Duncan CS BG1400 bridge and Duncan Firebird antiquity neck that I'd like to get chrome plated as the nickel is wearing down. wider neck but still won't meet Steadly's standards


Oh Vadsy, now we’re talkin’!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are some nice teles here. Those Godins are a little different but just enough to make them stand out for me.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I picked up the Godin Stadium (or Session T) '59 this afternoon. It's a "Coral Blue," which looks like someone drank Aqua Velva and then threw up. The blue part is decent, but they blend in a green/yellow with it...who knows why. I'd love to show a photo, but can't. 

Anyway, comparing it to my Fender Nashville Telecaster (with Twang King neck and Lollar Special T bridge); it's got lots of twang in the bridge (especially with the HDR active-boost revoicer engaged). The humbucker-only sounds like...a humbucker. Which is not my thing. The rest of the combinations are coil-splitting variations of the bridge and humbucker. 

Typical Godin quality...great parts, attention to detail and playability. Even the high-ratio tuners are excellent. It really does make my Fender look like it was hastily made.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I picked up the Godin Stadium (or Session T) '59 this afternoon. It's a "Coral Blue," which looks like someone drank Aqua Velva and then threw up. The blue part is decent, but they blend in a green/yellow with it...
> 
> Typical Godin quality...great parts, attention to detail and playability. Even the high-ratio tuners are excellent. It really does make my Fender look like it was hastily made.


Like this ?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Bubb said:


> Like this ?


That's the one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

That would be cool looking as a bass too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

2016 Squier CVC. Slowly becoming a partscaster.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

My Monoprice Tele:

Best $220 I ever spent. I've gigged with it several times.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

never mind


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for telecasters!
The two on the upper left are particularly nice ones I put together for a friend, and the others are mine - all quite different from each other in sound and feel.
R1/C2 - Hansen - pine | maple-SS frets | Vineham B-pup | Budz N-pup
R2/C2 - Hansen - empress | maple-SS frets | TV Jones Setzer B-pup
R3/C1 - Monty brown ash toploader | mystery maker maple-no TR | Budz pup set
R3/C2 - Krueger - purpleheart, hollow | Musikraft purpleheart neck | JS Moore pup set
R4/C1 - Monty Korina | Warmoth RW neck | Lollar B-pup | Pickup Wizard strat N-pup
R4/C2 - Monty - swamp ash | maple-SS frets | Rumplestiltskin B-pup | Mare Stelly N-pup


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Tele's there. How the hell did you stand them like that though? Propped on something? And that Red one with red neck is really cool.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice Tele's there. How the hell did you stand them like that though? Propped on something? And that Red one with red neck is really cool.


Magic chair. The purpleheart tele is real trip. Hey, I had some purpleheart sitting around the place, so I figured I'd put together a particularly stupid guitar. The neck is from Musikraft - 1 3/4" nut, fat C , jumbo frets. Purpleheart is really heavy, so the body is completely hollowed out except for the area under the bridge. Guitar weighs under 6 pounds. And, of course, purple and gold make a nice combination. Here's the back (there's a spot of goo on it that needs a bit of cleaning up ):


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

This relatively cheap guitar I put together is more fun than it should be. I also have a red TL-62B with a Bigsby, but no pictures... also a very fun guitar!












vadsy said:


> MJT, is full partscaster and my number one. this one is pretty straight forward, Musikraft neck, Glendale bridge and Cavalier pickups, 4-way switch.


This looks amazing!! I have parts to put together something very similar looking, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

troyhead said:


> This relatively cheap guitar I put together is more fun than it should be. I also have a red TL-62B with a Bigsby, but no pictures... also a very fun guitar!
> 
> View attachment 234832
> 
> ...



mmm. That is a nice one. I'd like to build one just like it, but in 24 3/4" or 25" scale.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2018)

Hammertone said:


> there's a spot of goo on it that needs a bit of cleaning up ):


The 'schwing!' you get when playing that?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I still haven't actually watched that movie yet. Weird thing is, that type of humor is right in my Wheelhouse.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

It took me several tries, here is one of my Tele like guitars. Trussart Steelcaster.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> It took me several tries, here is one of my Tele like guitars. Trussart Steelcaster.


Interesting switch plate. That's a nice touch. I take it, it's engraved and then painted?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got Ts that both have a Stephen's Extended Cutaway. Both built in Seattle by Steve Davies and his team at Stephen's Stringed Instruments in the 90s.

I love 'em both dearly and will never part with them!



















The neck joint from the back:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Clean Channel said:


> I've got Ts that both have a Stephen's Extended Cutaway. Both built in Seattle by Steve Davies and his team at Stephen's Stringed Instruments in the 90s.
> 
> I love 'em both dearly and will never part with them!
> 
> ...


My brain doesn't like looking at that, but I did once play a neck-through T style with a similar cutaway carve. It was super comfy


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Wow lots of incredible tele builds here! Giving me some inspiration for another ...

MJT build. Musikraft neck LP 59' shape jumbo stainless steel frets. Ash tele deluxe body with tummy cut. Dimarzio 36th's, hipshot bridge. Blend of modern + vintage was my goal.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TTHX said:


> Wow lots of incredible tele builds here! Giving me some inspiration for another ...
> 
> MJT build. Musikraft neck LP 59' shape jumbo stainless steel frets. Ash tele deluxe body with tummy cut. Dimarzio 36th's, hipshot bridge. Blend of modern + vintage was my goal.


Stunning


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As someone who has quite recently got into them, I gotta say that Tele's are awesome guitars. Especially some of the stuff you guys are doing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@TTHX damn that looks good!


----------

